# [INSTALL/NET] Netmount

## Superbeer

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.

To jest mój pierwszy post   :Wink: 

Mam nadzieję, że potraktujecie mnie ulgowo z uwagi na ten pierwszy raz...

Nie jestem zupełnie zielonym użytkownikiem Linuksa, Gentoo potrafię zainstalować (nie z LiveCD tylko z shela- nie lubię LiveCD bo robi dużo rzeczy o których nie mam pojęcia).

Jednak natrafiłem na pewien dylemat - do czego służy netmount i czy jest on w jakiś sposób funkcjonalnie podobny do takich programów jak netplug czy ifplug?

Czy bez instalacji tych dwóch ostatnich programów detekcja czy kabel sieciowy jest w gniazdu instaluje się razem z systemem?

Pozdrawiam

SuperbeerLast edited by Superbeer on Wed May 02, 2007 7:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Superbeer

No to może inaczej zapytam - czy jeżeli zainstaluję ifplug to będzie on kolidował z netmount (zaznaczam, że nie mam pojęcia czym jest ten netmount)?

Chcę mieć tak: kabel do netu nie jest podpięty, uruchamiam system  i wtykam ten kabel do gniazdka. Normalnie sieć sama nie wykryje się.

Taka sytuacja występuje u mnie często gdyż korzystam z laptopa i gdy przenoszę się w inne miejsce to nie zamykam systemu.

Bardzo proszę choć o słowo pomocy.

----------

## v7n

skrypt netmount służy do ładnego mountowania zasobów nfs. a co to jest nfs, to już chyba sobie potrafisz znaleźć

----------

## Superbeer

Dzięki v7n.

No to mi wiele rozjaśniło.

Teraz zatem biorę się za konfigurację ifplug.

Wyczytałem, że trzeba coś umieścić w

```
/etc/ifplug/ifplugd.conf
```

oraz w

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

Problem jednak w tym, że krucho u mnie z wiedzą na temat sieci i nawet po przeczytaniu manuali niewiele mi się rozjaśniło. Proszę zatem bardziej zorientowanych o pomoc.

Chciałem, żeby ifplug włączało sieć gdy wykryje Internet oraz wyłączało gdy Internet zniknie.

Czyli włożony kabel sieciowy - ifplug podnosi interfejs sieciowy (u mnie to eth0), dhcpcd uaktualnia adres. Gdy kabel zostanie wyłączony to eth0 down.

----------

## pancurski

@Superbeer, leń z ciebie

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/2005.1/handbook-sparc.xml?part=4&chap=6

na googlach też znajdziesz troche informacji o ifplugd po polsku

----------

## Superbeer

Być może jestem leniwy   :Wink:  ale ten dokument także przeczytałem.

No i właśnie chciałem wiedzieć co wpisać zamiast kropek:

```
ifplugd_eth0="..."
```

I czy trzeba tworzyć plik ifplugd.conf?

Dodam jeszcze, że trochę tajemniczo brzmią dla mnie opisy w man ifplugd...

Dlatego liczę na pomoc światlejszych   :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

no dobra, to może powiesz czy interesuje cię tylko eth0 i IP przydzielany dynamicznie ? jesli tak to wystarczy zainstalować ifplugd.

Podłączasz kabel sieciowy, dmesg pokazuje:

```
eth0: link down
```

podłączasz i dmesg mówi:

```
eth0: link down

eth0: link up
```

----------

## Superbeer

Tak właśnie - IP przydzielany dynamicznie i tylko eth0. Jak będę wiedział jak całość działa to będę mógł modyfikować całość.

Więc nic w plikach konfiguracyjnych nie trzeba ruszać?

----------

## pancurski

Nie musisz. U mnie tak działa dobrze. I powiem jeszcze raz...leń z ciebie, nawet ci się nie chciało wyjąc kabla od neta żeby zobaczyć czy działa    :Laughing: 

----------

## Superbeer

To że leń ze mnie to może i prawda - ale kabel już ma dość wyjmowania i wkładania   :Smile: 

Jest jeszcze coś co zauważyłem. Otóż we wcześniejszej instalacji gdzie nie było w systemie noc podobnego do ifplugd w linii komend pokazywał się komunikat o stanie internetu - czyli eth0 down, eth0 up. Teraz czegoś takiego nie ma. Wnioskuję z tego, że w stage3 jest coś co monitoruje połączenie z netem. Czy zatem ifplugd nie dubluje tego programu?

----------

## v7n

mnieniam, że w poprzedniej instalacji zapomniałeś o czymś takim jak loger systemowy ( syslog-ng, popatrz w handbook ), dlatego różne info wywalało Ci w terminalu zamiast wędrować do logów.

----------

## arek.k

Je się przy okazji dołączę z pytaniem (minimalnie OT). Instalowałem ostatnio ifplugd (tak dla rozrywki, bo korzystam z czegoś innego). Niestety przy instalacji nie pojawiają się pliki, których bym oczekiwał, np. /etc/ifplugd/ifplugd.conf, ani /etc/init.d/ifplugd.

Czy jest to normalne, czy powinny się pojawić te pliki? Czy sytuacja ta ma związek z najnowszymi zmianami w baselayout?

----------

## Superbeer

Logera systemowego instaluję jeszcze w chroocie podczas instalacji a zatem to nie to.

Moim zdaniem sprawa chyba dotyczy wiąż zmieniających się paczek, w tym między innymi baselayout. W necie można spotkać się z opiniami, że coś jest nie tak z baselayout.

----------

## arek.k

Dodam tylko, że nie wystarczy zainstalować program logujący (np. syslog). Trzeba go jeszcze dodać do domyślnego poziomu uruchamiania.

Kiedyś sam postawiłem system i dziwiłem się, że sypie logami mimo zainstalowanego logera. Okazało się, że zapomniałem go uruchomić  :Wink: .

----------

## Superbeer

Również dodaję syslog-a do domyślnego poziomu uruchamiania. A zatem nadal nie jest wyjaśniona sprawa pojawiających się komunikatów o włączeniu/wyłączeniu eth0 w moim przypadku.

Tak w ogóle to gdyby gdzieś w podręczniku były potrzebne informacje to nie pytałbym   :Wink: 

----------

